# Pest control and frogs! Please help!



## Highonjesus666 (Nov 9, 2012)

I currently work as a pest control technicaton but also keep frogs. I was wondering if there was anybody else who is in the same line of work as me on this forum. I recently had 2 whites tree frogs die on me from some very unusually symptoms. Which I could only assume was from chemical residual during handling? But at the same my 2 dart frog and burrowing frogs (pyxie, tomato, and a pacman) have been surviving quite well. I was curious if anybody had some enlightenment for me on this subject.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Any chance there was some residual on your hands or cloths when you accessed the frogs? 

There is a lot of variation in materials used for pest control and safety. For example, the borate based liquid baits are pretty safe to use around (and in some cases inside) enclosures. Some of the formulations of the growth inhibitors can be sprayed in the same area as reptiles and amphibians with no ill effects. Try contacting the nearest big zoo and ask who does thier pest control and see if you can learn from them. Some institutions have them on staff and some contract the work out but it can help. 

Ed


----------

